
Bay Area Conservatives “Live a Secret Life,” “In Fear for Their Safety” - abtinf
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/02/05/bay_area_conservatives_live_a_secret_life_in_fear_for_their_safety.html
======
smt88
Perhaps those conservatives now understand how it feels to be the people that
liberals are always trying to protect.

------
masonic
(Flash video; "Read More" link does nothing)

------
CalChris
_In fear of their safety._ What a crock.

